# Did I get ripped off too?



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I purchased some brake lines for my full scale race car from this company and they leak. They said something about being for cross drilled. I don't think I have cross drilled roters. Would that matter? 

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't see how in the world a set of lines would be specific for cross drilled rotors. When you changed the lines, did you put on new copper washers? If you try to reuse them, they'll leak like a seive.

Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Tony, go to the web site, read some product descriptions. Laugh a little and then come back with a response.


Hammie, I just ordered the oil bypass kit for the M3. AMS OIL 0w is too expensive to get dirty. It takes 6.8qts.

 

Tim


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

LMAO!! I have absolutely got to get a passenger noise reducer. I no longer think Keith is a goober for buying brake lines for cross drilled rotors...

Tony


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I could have used the wiper blade sharpener for the old Catera. 150000 miles on the original wipers and they were still smearing strong.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

FINALLY a reliable source for left-handed metric screwdrivers!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Someone has way too much time on there hands.

Now I just need to save up for a "O pipe" and muffler bearings.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*I Found It!!!!*

Man, I have been looking for a Flux Capacitor for my Delorean since the 80's! Thank God you posted this! I was about to call the junk yard and have them pick the car up! BUT NOW I have every thing I need to get back to the future and stop Mean Timmy Turner from stealing my girlfriend and rendering me useless for society! :tongue: :jest: 

That is a great site!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

I need some of those spark plugs.... what a website. Made my day. Thanks....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I LOVE my O Pipe Exhaust -- just one loud POP and all is good!!!!


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

That reminds me I need to pick up some blinker fluid and rotate the air in my tires.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow, Fergie! Now you won't have to beg for your's back from your wife...

*Brass Balls*


larger image 
larger image $19.95 Shipping Weight: 3 lbs 
2 Units in Stock Add to Cart: 

Ever wonder where those high performance rally car drivers get their brass balls? For the first time ever, brass balls are being made available to the public! Sold in sets of three, Brass Balls are an easy way to increase your performance driving ability. (For off road race use only. Use on street may result in arrest, serious injury, or death.)


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ouch!!, Hustler


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Darn, the Passenger Noise Reducer is sold out. I know I could definitely use that at the R/C track on quite a few folks. 

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=40

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:lol: I thought you'd all like that website. My cross drilled brake lines may only hold fluid long enough for me to get through the first lap, but they are lighter than my competitors. Besides, you all know that I don't use brakes anyways, right?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, I thought your brakes always drag! That's why your so slow!!!! :tongue:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler, I let my wife keep my brass balls safe from you!! Hey, your post did not mention beer. Are you feeling well??


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I tryed some of that engine scrub in my Mustang.. Yeah, I may need a ride to the track this weeknd  Least the engine is clean now


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Hustler, I let my wife ...?


Sure... Is that what you tell your support group too? We saw this magazine in your pits...

.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

RcCzarOfOld said:


>


You see Ron? Your not alone!

...geez, even the pathetic loser on the magazine cover has better dishes than I do...


----------

